# Bump cramp



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello,

Im now 30 weeks and 5 days.

I keep getting what I can only describe as cramp in my bump. Not like period cramps but like a leg cramp. It has been at the top of my bump on occassion but last night it was at the side of my bump when i was lying down. I was crying in pain and literaly couldnt move. My hubby tried helping me but any slight movement made it worse. I had a feeling it would pass if I could move but I was stuck in agony for at least 15 mins. Once it passes it passes completely and Im totally fine. I dread it happening when Im on my own as i would get stuck. Baby seems fine and is still moving happily as he was before. I dont get contractions or bleeding or anything with it. Its just soooo painful. It doesnt just happen on lying down, i could be stood up or sat and it comes on suddenly. It tends to be at side under ribs in line with belly button or at top in middle under my ribs.

have u any ideas how i could prevent it?

Elxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds like strong braxton hicks, your uterus can react to all the stretching, there isn't a lot you can do to prevent them, but if they start to become regular, ring the hospital,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

Im suprised that it could be BH. I thought i knew what they felt like. Bit scared now as i wouldnt like labour pain to feel like that did constantly, i was howling in pain. Felt it coming on again today so quickly moved in to a comfortable position with my phone in my hand as it terrifies me. Fortunately it wore off quite quick. Best get packing that hospital bag pronto.  

Thanks for your advice xxx


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Emilycaitlin 

sorry can I be a pain and ask something else. I kept this thread going so u know my symptoms this week. Last night I went to the shops and had some really bad braxton hicks and lots of pressure down below. I ditched the trolley and waddled to the loo. They continued so I went home and took paracetamol fully aware that i should keep my eye on how regular they are. Had terrible back pain too. Anyway, after an hr laying down they seemed to pass but this morning ive noticed a little patch of brownish discharge on my pantyliner. I dont want to bother ppl at the hospital because feel like Im beng neurotic. I have no braxton hicks now and had a relatively ok nights sleep once I got over the supermarket trip.

Sorry for being a pain..I dont know what id do without u   

Elxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

You're not a pain!!!! If you get any further, ring the hospital, are you feeling movements ok?


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

Yes my little man has been moving lots. Had no more discharge or BH today. If I get more Ill ring. I was thinking maybe my water infec has come back. Unsure if it would give discharge tho. Ill keep an eye out.

Thanks xx


----------

